# sub looking for work in south jersey or philly area



## cpthank (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm a sub with a 2003 f250 and boss 8'6" plow looking for work in south jersey or philly areas. I am a carpenter/contractor and don't have time to try and get my own contracts. Cell phone is 609-351-6299. 

Thank, Nathan


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Nathan............Give Ken P at Centova in Philly a call 215 783 4165

He has a big operation and plenty of work !!!!!!!!!................geo aka sonjaab


----------



## cpthank (Oct 3, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info I'll give him a call. I really appreciate it.

Nathan


----------



## mylittlescoop (Aug 24, 2004)

*south jersey*

Hello I need subs in South Jersey! Says your from Wilingboro?


----------

